# Walker Tavern Historic Site's Farmers Market set to open Memorial Day Weekend



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Walker Tavern Historic Site's Farmers Market set to open Memorial Day Weekend*

Contact: Laurie Perkins, 517-241-0731

Agency: Natural Resources

May 8, 2013

The Walker Tavern Farmers Market will open for the season at the historic site near Brooklyn, Mich., on Sunday, May 26, from 10 a.m. to 2 p.m. It will continue each Sunday through Oct. 6, with the exception of two race weekends at nearby Michigan International Speedway. The market will be open two Fridays, June 14 and Aug. 16, and closed on race days, June 16 and Aug. 18.

"The farmers market brings a spark of vitality to our historic site every Sunday," said Laurie Perkins, site manager for Walker Tavern Historic Site. "We appreciate all the hard work that goes into making the farmers market a rich and varied experience for our visitors."

Attendance at the farmers market set records in 2012, with crowds reaching more than 400 each Sunday despite hot temperatures and drought conditions. Market organizer David Brainerd believes this year may top that. He anticipates the return of more than 40 vendors and growers and looks forward to adding more participants this season.

"Our growers and vendors are fantastic folks to work with and produce some of the highest-quality produce in Southeast Michigan," said Brainerd.

"Farmers markets are fast becoming a feature of many of our state parks," said Sandra Clark, director of the Michigan Historical Center. "We are pleased that the farmers market at Walker Tavern Historic Site is a leader in promoting locally grown produce and outdoor cultural and natural recreation. It's a perfect fit for our historic sites."

For a complete farmers market schedule for Michigan, go to www.michigan.org and click on Michigan Agriculture. Any vendor interested in participating with the Walker Tavern Farmers Market should contact Brainerd at 517-467-7793 or [email protected].

Walker Tavern is one of 11 nationally accredited museums administered by the Michigan Historical Center, an agency within the Department of Natural Resources. It is located at the junction of US-12 and M-50, east of Jackson. For more information, call 517-467-4401 or visit www.michigan.gov/walkertavern.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

